# Turkey Report



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Last few days in SE were beautiful. Really seen the flocks break up, and when I do see a flock, it's been a bunch of hens with one boss strutter.

They have also started to leave their fall/winter areas and infiltrate their spring haunts. 

Seeing lots of double and solo toms, especially wandering midday. These are probably the satellite birds the dominant boy will no longer tolerate. 

Birds aren't shock gobbling much, but I've rattled a few cages and got responses at all times of the day.

Listened to a roost yesterday and heard them sounding off infrequently, but unprevoked, which is good. 

Next few weeks of scouting should be fun. No better way to lengthen a season.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the report! I was hoping it would happen soon. My buddy who usually never gets turkeys on his property said he had two strutters show up in the last week. My uncle said the same thing, in the last week he’s had a flock of birds finally show up on his property. I love this time of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The big flocks here have all broken up also. I've seen some really nice birds and an awesome Smokey gray hen. It's getting closer.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Couple round fans strutting in the snow covered clear-cut right now. 

Remember, weather be damned, it's the increasing daylight hours that sets things and keeps them in motion.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

seeing groups of toms roaming fields in midland. haven't been out too much but keep seeing them. Will know its time to nest when I start seeing birds in the neighborhood.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

I have just been seeing groups of Toms. Last week that changed when a very large(30+) group of hens showed up. Hear them gobble every morning. Seems they are ready to play.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Just went by two different flicks of 20+ birds. Minimum 10 stutters between them


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Gobbling happily in the rain this am. 

2.5 more weeks!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sure don't need a locator call this am, because they are hollering at every peep, chirp and croak in the woods.

2 weeks...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Must be nice. My area used to be peppered with birds. Made hunting so much fun. Since about 5 years ago, the population has gone way downhill. I have yet to see a bird on my scouting trips, except a few tracks. Very depressing. Enjoy it since you can.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

The alpha toms had their harems 2 weeks ago, but the birds have been scarce the past few days. I suspect the drastic change in pressure from the incoming bomb cyclone has them a bit edgy in the Cooper/Plainwell area.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

F


Yankee#1 said:


> The alpha toms had their harems 2 weeks ago, but the birds have been scarce the past few days. I suspect the drastic change in pressure from the incoming bomb cyclone has them a bit edgy in the Cooper/Plainwell area.


Funny you mention I glass for a few hours every evening seeing birds everywhere, last night one flock


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll be sitting each morning this weekend.was seeing big winter groups couple of weeks ago.now their breaking up and havent been seeing as many in the evenings.i did see a lone Tom last night with a nice rope and long hooks,he posed for me just off the road for me.
cant wait !!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Drove the thumb Wednesday. Turkeys everywhere. Strutters all over


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Lots of birds gobbling this morning fellas. Drove past a group with 6 strutters in it this morning at about 7 am. I currently know the where abouts of about 12 gobbling toms and almost as many jakes on 4 pieces of land we have to hunt on. Patterned and checked guns this morning. Cleaning up my mouth calls in some mouthwash as I text this.. it's close my friends. I will be keeping tabs on birds over the next 2 weeks ! Woo ya !


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

had a close encounter with a nice longboard this morning.too close for a scouting,luckily I was undetected. 
have video of him at 20yds,couldn't get the best of the show under 10yds spitting and drumming and could hear his wings dragging..awesome show,also saw 3 Jake's and 2 hens.
usually way more Tom's roosted on this property,today just 1..the Jake's & hens came from south from about 40ish acres away..trying to post video but says file too big


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Didn't expect much this am, but they were extremely vocal in the rain/snow mix.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Didn't expect much this am, but they were extremely vocal in the rain/snow mix.


Surprisingly, I've found the birds to always be vocal when its been a wintry mix. Would usually expect the opposite.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I heard/saw 3 Tom's and a group of Jake's this morning.
yes very vocal until flydown,by then I was getting soaked and I slipped out undetected


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> Must be nice. My area used to be peppered with birds. Made hunting so much fun. Since about 5 years ago, the population has gone way downhill. I have yet to see a bird on my scouting trips, except a few tracks. Very depressing. Enjoy it since you can.


Do some coyote/**** control.


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

this is going to be my first year turkey hunting. yesterday I went to check out some public land im going to be hunting on. came over a hill side and in the field in front of me I counted 16 turkey. looking forward to march 6


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

nmurray48 said:


> this is going to be my first year turkey hunting. yesterday I went to check out some public land im going to be hunting on. came over a hill side and in the field in front of me I counted 16 turkey. looking forward to march 6


Find more! Go out this weekend and figure out exactly here they are roosting. Go at first light and listen for gobbling. Public land will have lots of competition.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been seeing some good numbers here in Ingham county lately. Now they need to show up where I hunt. I keep seeing a few hens on my own property but so far no toms seem to be around and I don't hear any gobbling?


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Saw plenty of tom's strutting and harassing hens this morning. I have 7 areas that are loaded with turkeys. My Grandson will be on his first hunt in the morning at 8 years old. I can hardly wait till morning. After him 2 other youth hunters to hunt with plus my Son and I in the last season. Good luck to everyone hunting in the morning!!


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I heard plenty this morning in my usual go to spot and then later I hiked around non-huntable land where I had seen turkeys before and took an old call with me. Called in six Jakes that ended up hanging around even though I stopped calling. In the video I am trying to call in one hand while holding the phone with the other.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I took a drive out to my spot this morning and I'm glad I did because all that rain took out the bridge right before my area!
I've got a different way to get there, but I'm glad I know now and not at 5 in the morning!
I saw a several groups of toms driving around my spot and spotted several on the property. 
Good luck to everyone hunting tomorrow!


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiked one of the SGAs in southern MI today. Just as I heard the first gobble of the day, guy and girl on a RAZR roll past me. Didn't hear any gobbles after that.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Nothing brewing Monday and today in Hillsdale...no responses and only had a couple jakes wander in toward the decoys. Was out to the property a couple weekends ago the 6th-7th, and it seemed like there were strutting toms in every field. Pulled the cards on cams Monday, and turkeys everywhere until about April 15 then they pulled a vanishing act. Haven't heard any shots either.

Last year I was done in half an hour and this year it's probably going to take half a month. Back at it Friday.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The weather forecast doesn't make me very confident about this weekend.
I'm not even sure I'm going to go.
I have this weekend off if I want it, but I'm having a tough time convincing myself to turn down 2 days of overtime to sit in high winds and rain/snow..it isn't duck season lol


----------

